# Alden two eyelet boat shoe



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...tem=ALD_m_2_EYE_BOAT_SHOE&ps=2&start=81&rpro=

Check out the dark brown. Nice.


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

Other than the fact that this is made by Alden, does anyone know why this would be a better shoe than the boat shoe offered by Quoddy (which is probably my favorite shoe ever) that would command the big price difference? I don't know enough about construction etc. to know the difference.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I hesitated in posting the link because I predicted there'd be a wave of "Why spend so much on a boat shoe--especially when I can Sperry's and Quoddy's for so much less?" responses. Understandable. I mean, the shoe is (relatively) pricey. Still, since it's Alden, one can safely guess it's a high quality leather and top drawer construction. 

Also, Quoddy doesn't offer a two-eyelet boat shoe. At least not yet. Their (three eyelet, but room for four) "boat shoe" looks more (to my eye) like the Bean Blucher Moc than the classic two-eyelet boat shoe.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I like the clean lines and traditional style of the Alden boat shoe. If I have an extra $225 burning a hole in my pocket next summer, I may spring for a pair. Candidly, notwithstanding all the rave reviews on the forum, I am not all that impressed with my brown chromexcel (too dark, IMO), unlined Quoddy boat shoes.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Those are nice. I bet they look great with some mileage.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

They look pretty much exactly like a Sperry Topsider. That's a pretty high premium for a Made-in-the-USA cachet.

Since boat shoes are designed to be abused (saltwater, etc.), I can't see spending those kind of bucks unless you never plan to wear them for their intended purpose. Rather like buying a Range Rover when the closest you come to off-road driving is going over the speed bumps in the mall parking lot.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Great looking shoes. Much better looking than the 3 eyelet model by Quoddy.
Maybe for Christmas...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Even if I had $225 buring a hole in my pocket, I wouldn't buy them.

Brian


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Made in USA Timberlands cost about $100 in the early 1980's. Adjusting for inflation, these would be a similar price.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Topsider said:


> They look pretty much exactly like a Sperry Topsider. That's a pretty high premium for a Made-in-the-USA cachet.
> 
> Since boat shoes are designed to be abused (saltwater, etc.), I can't see spending those kind of bucks unless you never plan to wear them for their intended purpose. Rather like buying a Range Rover when the closest you come to off-road driving is going over the speed bumps in the mall parking lot.


I agree.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

Love the shoe - just wish the tan version came with a cream/tan colored sole. (yes - I know the white sole is the classic look - I just think its too much of a contrast for my eye).


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I love mine...much more comfortable than any other boat shoe I've tried. My feet don't hurt after wearing them like they do when I wear more traditional boat shoes that are unlined with no support and made with bad leather.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh, c' mon, lads. Let's use our imagination. Think outside of the box.

It's more than just a boat shoe. It's...well, it's...

_*MARITIME LUXE!*_

That'll sell, eh?

I'll leave the jingle to the creative types. But do try to include the phrases "salt stained," "Ahoy," "tack," and "mast." "America's Cup" and "club" are too obvious, so refrain. And please, no mention of Dennis Connor.

edit: I'm holding out for the shell cordovan version. In cigar, darn it.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

This isn't Alden's first foray into the nautical-people have long referred to my size 13D wingtip and plain toe bluchers as gunboats.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Harris said:


> https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...tem=ALD_m_2_EYE_BOAT_SHOE&ps=2&start=81&rpro=
> 
> Check out the dark brown. Nice.


Really good-looking shoes. If they're typical Alden, they should fit and wear unlike any $40.00 boat shoe. To me, their resemblance to the Sperry product is a big plus. When I need another pair of boat shoes, I might be persuaded to spring for a pair of these.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Harris said:


> Oh, c' mon, lads. Let's use our imagination. Think outside of the box.
> 
> It's more than just a boat shoe. It's...well, it's...
> 
> ...


Now you are being ridiculous. Marime Luxe should be made of Alligator, or perhaps Whale or another endangered species. 

And "Dark" Brown just won't do either. Maybe "Admiral's Tobacco" Brown. Or "Tahitian Brunette".

Ralph Lauren offered a multicolor Boat shoe which was made in the USA for $325. But it probably had one of those swell polo ponies on it somewhere.

In all seriousness, I cannot see spending that kind of money on a boat shoe. It is a simple mocassin with a sipping rubber sole. I think the Sperry Gold Cup (?) or Quoddy were about as luxe as I would even consider.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

I do like the 2-eye better than the 3, would Quoddy make a 2-eye?

maybe when I get out of school, don't want the beer sludge on the floor to ruin something that cost $$$.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Harris said:


> I'll leave the jingle to the creative types.


Ahoy land lubbers! Listen quick!
Is your home landlocked but your wallet thick?

Salt stains on your shoes can look really tack-y
And must be buffed out by a devoted lackey.

But you don't have to be a sailor if you've got the bucks
You need more than a boat shoe: MARITIME LUXE!


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

videocrew said:


> Ahoy land lubbers! Listen quick!
> Is your home landlocked but your wallet thick?
> 
> Salt stains on your shoes can look really tack-y
> ...


That rhymes beautifully. Well, just _swimmingly_.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Brooksfan said:


> This isn't Alden's first foray into the nautical-people have long referred to my size 13D wingtip and plain toe bluchers as gunboats.


I finally grew into my size 11 feet in high school. Before then, many people made very similar quips about my feet. :icon_pale:


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

This seems to be the earliest and central thread on the Alden boat shoe. Despite the jabbing the shoe has taken, I have found it to be an amazingly high quality shoe that definitely sets the bar for boat shoes. Its look and shape are just right, and the leather is like silk. I would imagine the patina after 12 to 18 months may resemble a pair of cigar shell cordovan loafers.

I am not going to try and justify the $200 cost, except to say that if the average topsider lasts 3-5 years, it is certainly conceivable these could survive more than 1 or 2 resolings, and outlive the cost equivalent of multiple Sperry's.

The one surprise about the shoe is that it does not have a continuous lace that runs around the entire shoe and up through the top. The lace on the top of the shoe is seperate from what runs around the side. This does allow you to get a more secure fit over the top of the shoe, but makes it more difficult to sinch the sides.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Good points made. I guess if people are first-time boat shoe wearers, the higher cost would scare them away.


----------



## Spats (Dec 3, 2008)

Topsider said:


> their intended purpose. Rather like buying a Range Rover when the closest you come to off-road driving is going over the speed bumps in the mall parking lot.


 And, isn't that where every Ranger Rover in America gets its workout? I wouldn't smear Alden with THAT brush! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

As an aside,

it is nice to know there is a shoe company out there that can pretty much be a one stop shop for all non-athletic shoes. One could do a lot worse than stick with theiR boat shoes and blucher oxfords for casual, a leisure handsewn for bus/casual, and tassels and a cap toe or wingtip for business.

It seems every category Alden enters it immediately rises to the top. Shoemart showed me a pic of Aldens new white/dirty bucks due out next Spring...same thing---immediately the category leader in quality (and price)

tt


----------



## ashcroft99 (Dec 12, 2008)

*re: Alden boat shoe*

I checked them out at the D.C. Alden shop....they are well made (in Maine, not Mass.), as one would expect. However, Shoemart and other retailers don't carry a 9D in this shoe...Does Alden make a 9D?


----------



## cheerio (Jul 24, 2009)

Harris said:


> https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...tem=ALD_m_2_EYE_BOAT_SHOE&ps=2&start=81&rpro=
> 
> Check out the dark brown. Nice.


Look very comfortable, but dont know about $225


----------



## theshoemart.com (Jan 9, 2009)

We have the Tan color available in 9D only at this time. Out of stock on the Navy and Dark Brown right now.



ashcroft99 said:


> I checked them out at the D.C. Alden shop....they are well made (in Maine, not Mass.), as one would expect. However, Shoemart and other retailers don't carry a 9D in this shoe...Does Alden make a 9D?


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I wear the Alden boat shoe every chance I get, its my goto casual shoe. I'll probably wear it through the winter until the Alden dirty buck drops.

Shoemart: Any updates on when Alden will be releasing their bucks? Any chance you have some dirty's (previews) laying around?

tt


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If I had the dough, I'd get 'em.

Tenacious Tassel: How are they holding up and how long have you had them?


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Jovan said:


> If I had the dough, I'd get 'em.
> 
> Tenacious Tassel: How are they holding up and how long have you had them?


I've only had them 3 or 4 months, to be fair. But I've worn them pretty hard and often. The patina is really starting to develop, but other than that they are little changed since the day I bought them. They've molded a bit to my feet, but they were pretty comfortable to begin with. No complaints for sure.

Again, I am not speaking out against topsiders, but they are apples and oranges. I store them with shoe trees in fact, something I never even considered with topsiders.

tt


----------



## theshoemart.com (Jan 9, 2009)

*Alden Dirty Buck Shoes*

As far as I know, Alden has no plans to stock any dirty buck shoes at this time, but they can be made as a special make-up... If you're interested in doing this, please personal message me with your size/width and style you'd like. I'd be happy to help you.

Thanks,



Tenacious Tassel said:


> I wear the Alden boat shoe every chance I get, its my goto casual shoe. I'll probably wear it through the winter until the Alden dirty buck drops.
> 
> Shoemart: Any updates on when Alden will be releasing their bucks? Any chance you have some dirty's (previews) laying around?
> 
> tt


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice!

PM delievered...

tt


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Considering that Sperry wants almost $190 for their made in China Gold Cup series which are very comfortable but also very chunky style wise, these Aldens might not be a bad deal. Any one know anything about the AE version?


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Bravoe for Alden, Quoddy and Red Wing Boat Shoes*

Its nice to see three top notch USA shoe/boot/mocassin manufacturers are competing in the boat shoe markett - Alden, Quoddy and Red Wing. Although there are slight variations in each offering, they are all top quality products the should provide those who purchase them with superior utility and value.

Ableit these makers compete in the leather boat shoe niche, all three are welcomed alternatives to the shoddy 75th Anniversary Sperrys that were highlighted in another posting on this site. Its sad to see that avarice and ignorance knocked that once esteemed manufacturer of course. My favorite boat shoes were a pair of America's Cup Topsiders I purchased at the Shumway Marina in Charlotte, NY the late 1970's for I believe $75.00 a pair. They lasted for more than 25 years and unfortunately could not be resoled because neither Sperry or the aftermarket vendors produced spare soles for this model.


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

*Anybody remember the LLBean boat shoe?*

LLBean used to make a great boat shoe, with 4 eyelets, just like the blucher (which in this guy's opinion is, along with the moccasin, as solid as anything Bean sells). I loved 'em but am down to my last pair, which I treat like antique china. Bean hasn't made 'em for several years. I once sent an email to enquire if they intended to make them again. The answer was "No" (and the New LLBean's reply wasn't much longer or better reasoned than that, either).


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Take it from a guy who has worn the Quoddy, Red Wing, and Alden models extensively, the Alden boat shoe is by far the best of the bunch. All of my comments in previous posts still hold. My only real complaint is the toe box is a bit narrow, and if I had known that a wide was available, I probably would have opted for it.

The AE model is a bit quirky looking, you can probably do better at that price. However, as I have repeated many times of late, I think the real gem of the boat shoe options comes from Rockport (believe it or not) in their Perth model. It is the most comfortable boat shoe Ive ever worn, and has a sturdy traditional look. I wore the timber/honey version much of this fall, and have worn the chocolate/bark color all winter.

See my post on the Perths for more detail.

tt


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> Take it from a guy who has worn the Quoddy, Red Wing, and Alden models extensively, the Alden boat shoe is by far the best of the bunch. All of my comments in previous posts still hold. My only real complaint is the toe box is a bit narrow, and if I had known that a wide was available, I probably would have opted for it.
> 
> tt


I'd be on the Alden's in a nanosecond if they were available in a B width.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Adding some photos to this thread -- pics are from member MiniW at SF. While these are quite expensive for boat shoes, they are indeed nice.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

srivats said:


> Adding some photos to this thread -- pics are from member MiniW at SF. While these are quite expensive for boat shoes, they are indeed nice.


good looking boat shoes


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Wearing mine today, as a matter of fact. Just a great shoe, it'll be the cornerstone of my summer footwear for many, many years. They're still boat shoes, so I cannot go for long walks in them, and I'm not willing to trash them as I would a Sperry.

I am surprised they aren't sold anymore. Alden SF said the last was way too narrow and they refused to stock them, and The Shoe Mart said something about an issue with durability early on (that Alden has since fixed), but I cannot come up with a reason why (based on my experience) these wouldn't be as prominent as other Alden staples.

Incidentially, I didn't have as much success with the Alden 3 eyelet boat shoe. I bought the same size I wore in the 2 eyelet, but it was too small and too narrow--so basically unwearable to me at this point. That was a costly lesson to learn!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> I am surprised they aren't sold anymore.


Apart from the durability and sizing issues, the fact they were north of $200 (for just a boat shoe) probably did not help. The fact that they are nicer pales in front of the price, even for shoe enthusiasts.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I was recently in the market for a quality boat shoe. I considered Alden, Sperry, Quoddy, AE, and a few others...I ended up going with the AE Westbrook and am extremely happy with my decision. They are very nice (as I am sure the Aldens are as well)...


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking my old emails, I found some of these on the SM factory seconds offerings. They are probably gone by now.


----------

